# Konrad vs. Prindke moved off Bellator 65 to 70



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> This week's Bellator 65 event has lost a title fight.
> 
> A fight between heavyweight champion Cole Konrad (8-0 MMA, 6-0 BFC) and de facto tournament winner Eric Prindle (7-1 MMA, 3-0 BFC) has been moved to Bellator 70 on May 25.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28174/cha...ndle-off-bellator-65-moved-to-bellator-70.mma


----------

